# TextContent eines XML-Elements enthält HTML-Tags . was nun



## MuesLee (15. Aug 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben,

hier wieder mal eine kleine Anfängerfrage in Sachen XML   

Angenommen ein XML-Knoten enthält im Textbereich HTML-Auszeichnungen. Wie schafft man es, dass diese Auszeichnungen als normaler Text und nicht als Kindknoten gewertet werden? 

Ich hab auch mal schon ein bissel recherchiert - ehe ich mich jetzt hier an euch wende  :meld: 

Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit über einen CDATA-Wrapper Inhaltsbereiche vom Parser ignorieren zu lassen. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: "Angenommen das XML-Dokument verfügt anfangs über keine solchen CDATA-Wrapper. Per Vorgabe ist allerdings bekannt, dass alle XML-Knoten mit einem bestimmten Tagnamen aber möglicherweise HTML-Auszeichnungen enthalten können. Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit diesen Bereich in einer Art Vorverarbeitung (vor dem Parsen) zu wrappen?"

Bsp.

Vorher:


```
<root>
.
.
.
.
   <schnickundschnack>hier ist [b]html-zeug[/b] drin</schnickundschnack</schnickundschnack>
.
.
.
.
</root>
```

Nach Wrappen:




```
<root>
.
.
.
.
   <schnickundschnack><![CDATA[hier ist [b]html-zeug[/b] drin</schnickundschnack]]></schnickundschnack>
.
.
.
.
</root>
```

Vielen Thx


----------



## Meilhaus (17. Aug 2007)

Welches DOM-API nutzt du?

Hast du ein Schema für das XML-File? Darin könntest du alles was zwischen <schnickundschnack> steht als CDATA definieren.

Viele Grüße,

Meilhaus


----------



## kleiner_held (17. Aug 2007)

Die Frage ist vor allem, ob das orginale XML Dokument trotz der HTML Elemente immer noch wohlgeformt ist.

Wenn ja, kannst du immer noch mit einem handelsueblichen Parser einlesen und bearbeiten, wenn nein dann wirds knifflig


----------

